# SALAS' CUSTOM ENGRAVING



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CUSTOM PLEXIGLASS -CUTTING & DESIGNS
METAL & GLASS ETCHING - CHROM & GOLOD PLATING


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

626)840-58-71


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H

BEEN DEALING WITH SALAS 4 A FEW YEARS NEVER HAD A PROBLEM HEZ THE BEST 2 WORK WITH


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

626)840-5871
CALL ME 4 MORE INFO


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

great guy...excellent work


----------



## LocoSoCal

Carlos is the *BEST !!!* :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 77towncar

:biggrin: ttt 4 salas


----------



## G&CWireWheels

TTT


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 31 2009, 10:56 AM~14052961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels

ttt


----------



## DejaBlue818

Nice work


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

call me 4 more info 626)840-5871


----------



## H&H

GOOD WORK ..........SALAS'


----------



## touchdowntodd

price on engraving 4 kos, 2 bars... lemme know homie


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## touchdowntodd

neeed something like that for my Z 2 bars homie.. 

pm me a price!


----------



## 77towncar

heres a couple pics of some of his work


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Jun 8 2009, 08:14 PM~14132776
> *heres a couple pics of some of his work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CALL ME 4 MORE INFO


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CALL ME


----------



## G&CWireWheels

been dealing with salas 4 year


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 9 2009, 10:52 PM~14146688
> *been dealing with salas 4 year
> *


X2


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

THANX HOMEIZ 4 THE SUPPORT..................... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

CHECK OUT HOW G&C MACKES THERE OWN LINE OF WHEELZ
IF U HAVE ANY CUSTOM RIM ORDER FEEL FREE 2 CALL US 4 UR IDEAS


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## houcksupholstery

TTT for engraving


----------



## H&H

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 13 2009, 11:39 PM~14184160
> *TTT for engraving
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

:0 nice!


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## elmichoacano72

http://i39.tinypic.com/14bke8k.jpg


----------



## elmichoacano72

Whats up bro i tryed posting up our plaque you did , im still trying to learn how to post pictures< great work > Juan


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@Jun 17 2009, 09:17 PM~14224073
> *Whats up bro i tryed posting up our plaque you did , im still trying to learn how to post pictures<  great work > Juan
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

NAME THIZ ADD WHEN U CALL ME AN GET $20 OFF


----------



## EL MERO MERO 57

whats up carlos


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

<span style=\'color:red\'>CALL ME


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 19 2009, 12:36 AM~14236302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



What up dogg?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 19 2009, 12:36 AM~14236302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 31 2009, 10:56 AM~14052961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=481455&st=100


----------



## FORGIVEN

QUE ONDAS ***** ITS ME "EDWIN" FROM THE VALLEY LOOKING GOOD MY BROTHA  TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

ttt


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CALL ME


----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## ol urk

I have a set of hex nut spinners that are gold I want them chrome with my car club design will that be a problem and how much. area code 70084


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## cadilinc

Another fine work of SALAS ENGRAVING :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Jul 21 2009, 07:59 PM~14543984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another fine work of SALAS ENGRAVING :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## %candy mobile%

ttt


----------



## H&H




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Aug 7 2009, 10:59 PM~14709006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CPT BOY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Aug 21 2009, 08:44 PM~14844051
> *
> *



WHAT UP DOGG,MY A ARMS ARE OVER AT THE TOMA BROS, DO YOU DO ENGRAVING FOR THEM?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS

CAN YOU POST UP PICTURES OF YOUR WORK


----------



## H&H

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Aug 25 2009, 09:41 PM~14883146
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BIGRUBE644

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 31 2009, 10:56 AM~14052961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS SALA'S KEEP PUSHIN HOMIE. LOVE UR WORK IT CAME OUT BAD ASS.. GT SGV. CC


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## anthonysj1

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 28 2009, 12:03 PM~14910467
> *TTT FOR THE HOMMIE
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Aug 28 2009, 11:03 AM~14910467
> *TTT FOR THE HOMMIE
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

SUP CARLOS HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

FOR A BETTER PRICE ON CUSTOME ENGRAVING FEEL FREE TO CONTACT US, WE ARE HERE TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS 




NAME THIS ADD TO ME AND I WILL KNOCK OFF 20% OF REGULAR PRICING.
!! FOR LIMITED TIME ONLY!!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY FRIENDS!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

CARLOS IS A GOOD GUY STOPED AND HUNG OUT WITH HIM 
FOR A FEW HOURS WHEN WE WAS IN CALI


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## anthonysj1

TTT for the Hommie!
Cant wait to see My New Harley Rims That you did your Magic on! Thanks Hommie! :thumbsup: I will post pics as soon as I get them back from SINISTER :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## MI 71




----------



## montemanls




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Blue94cady

Whats up carlos how much is it to do hub and k/off on some wheels 4 hubs and 4 k/off let me now gracias


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Sep 11 2009, 02:17 PM~15053633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 77towncar

ttt


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## MRDRIFTER626

WHERE IN THE SGV ARE YOU LOCATED????


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## H&H




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## anthonysj1

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## anthonysj1

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CALL ME


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CALL ME :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Aug 31 2009, 10:33 PM~14943977
> *FOR A BETTER PRICE ON CUSTOME ENGRAVING FEEL FREE TO CONTACT US, WE ARE HERE TO ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS
> NAME THIS ADD TO ME AND I WILL KNOCK OFF 20% OF REGULAR PRICING.
> !! FOR LIMITED TIME ONLY!!
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 17 2009, 10:14 PM~15699242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by eric64impala_@Nov 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15699242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 3 2009, 08:08 AM~14081357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a set of these shipped...40324


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight work homie


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

I meet Salas yesterday he is firme guy :thumbsup:


----------



## luvict60

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Aug 20 2009, 10:24 AM~14826653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the knock off ( chevy logo)


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

CALL ME


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:
_*TTT *_


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up salas


----------



## H&H




----------



## anthonysj1

JUST A COUPLE PICS OF MY HARLEY RIMS THAT CARLOS JUST GOT DONE :biggrin: THANKS HOMMIE :biggrin: HE NOT ONLY DOES CARS HE DOES HARLEY'S TOO :thumbsup: I WILL POST MORE PICS AS THEY GET DONE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:12 PM~16191051
> *JUST A COUPLE PICS OF MY HARLEY RIMS THAT CARLOS JUST GOT DONE :biggrin:  THANKS HOMMIE :biggrin: HE NOT ONLY DOES CARS HE DOES HARLEY'S TOO  :thumbsup: I WILL POST MORE PICS AS THEY GET DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass bro  he got down on them rims


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 5 2010, 06:03 PM~16194415
> *bad ass bro    he got down on them rims
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 5 2010, 12:12 PM~16191051
> *JUST A COUPLE PICS OF MY HARLEY RIMS THAT CARLOS JUST GOT DONE :biggrin:  THANKS HOMMIE :biggrin: HE NOT ONLY DOES CARS HE DOES HARLEY'S TOO  :thumbsup: I WILL POST MORE PICS AS THEY GET DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Carlos Is The Man :thumbsup: 
Great Work Homie...........
''KC''


----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1

Some More pics of my Harley Rims Thanks Hommie































uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 12 2010, 10:03 AM~16265688
> *Some More pics of my Harley Rims Thanks Hommie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


thats clean bro :worship: :worship:


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 12 2010, 11:03 AM~16265688
> *Some More pics of my Harley Rims Thanks Hommie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## anthonysj1

[/quote]


> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 12 2010, 06:03 PM~16269916
> *thats clean bro   :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks Hommie You know how SALAS Getts down Cant wait to see the rest of my parts :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Jan 12 2010, 06:20 PM~16270130
> *LOOKIN GOOD
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Thanks Hommie You know how SALAS Getts down Cant wait to see the rest of my parts :biggrin:
[/quote]
me to bro i just drop a lot of part to him to cant wait to see them bro


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :wow:


----------



## anthonysj1

> Thanks Hommie You know how SALAS Getts down Cant wait to see the rest of my parts :biggrin:


me to bro i just drop a lot of part to him to cant wait to see them bro
[/quote]
believe me Hommie You wont be Disapointed He Gets Down :thumbsup: & Hes a Hella Cool Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> me to bro i just drop a lot of part to him to cant wait to see them bro


believe me Hommie You wont be Disapointed He Gets Down :thumbsup: & Hes a Hella Cool Hommie :biggrin:
[/quote]
he is a cool guy bro we wen all the way down there to meet him and drop off my thing bro and we are 8 hr o way from were he is but it was worth the drive i see his work and its bad ass and clean like ur rim bro :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1

> believe me Hommie You wont be Disapointed He Gets Down :thumbsup: & Hes a Hella Cool Hommie :biggrin:


he is a cool guy bro we wen all the way down there to meet him and drop off my thing bro and we are 8 hr o way from were he is but it was worth the drive i see his work and its bad ass and clean like ur rim bro :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Thanks Hommie Im going to visit him some time this summer Hopfully :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## anthonysj1

uffin:


----------



## H&H

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Dec 23 2009, 10:21 AM~16067425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## anthonysj1

:rimshot:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT SALAS*


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## H&H




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 22 2010, 11:03 PM~16382454
> *For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 22 2010, 10:38 PM~16382223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jan 24 2010, 10:56 AM~16393716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eric64impala

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 22 2010, 10:03 PM~16382454
> *For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:h5:


----------



## anthonysj1

X2 :h5: :h5:


----------



## SHY BOY

need a quote on some work 4 a big body grill and a booty kit pm me thanks.


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jan 23 2010, 11:55 PM~16391449
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jan 22 2010, 11:11 PM~16382528
> *
> 
> 
> 
> For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT*</span>


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## ez64

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters ....


----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 4 2010, 10:55 AM~16510707
> *For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters ....
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 4 2010, 11:16 PM~16518378
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## H&H




----------



## anthonysj1

uffin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## LA CURA




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 6 2010, 01:51 PM~16532564
> *:wave:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16590702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16590711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*TTT*_


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 12 2010, 12:50 AM~16590697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ

pm sent
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## big nutss

Ttt


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 16 2010, 09:18 PM~16635124
> *
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE JONES SGV

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 12 2010, 12:51 AM~16590702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## H&H




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:14 AM~16696916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice work bro looks good cant wait to see my parts


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Feb 23 2010, 12:13 AM~16696912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice Hommie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Beanerking1

hey SALAS what does a set of 2 wing KO's cost to have engraved?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 27 2010, 09:20 PM~16745963
> *hey SALAS what does a set of 2 wing KO's cost to have engraved?
> *


sup danny ro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## TRUTH_HURTS

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 8 2009, 08:54 AM~14125199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE


----------



## ESIDECADDY

ARE GOING TO HAVE TIME ANYTIME SOON BRO


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

nice :biggrin:


----------



## H&H




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## mrtungring6622

HOW MUCH TO DO A PLAQUE AND MY KNOCKOFFS


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 1 2010, 01:58 PM~16761939
> *sup danny ro :biggrin:
> *



wassup biig dog how you guys doing? ready for the new year now that it started? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Mar 9 2010, 07:16 PM~16843557
> *wassup biig dog how you guys doing? ready for the new year now that it started? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE JONES SGV

TTT.......


----------



## ESIDECADDY

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 14 2010, 11:56 AM~16887000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there goin to look good in ur car bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 14 2010, 09:54 PM~16891777
> *there goin to look good in ur car bro
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## anthonysj1

uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 14 2010, 11:56 AM~16887000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.lincon

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

to the top


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## BIG DIRTY

PART IS ON THE WAY HOMIE


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## ESIDECADDY

WHAT'S UP CARLOS


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Mar 25 2010, 12:12 AM~16992998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN IT GETS THERE, WORKING ON THE OTHER PARTS


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Mar 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16992998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Mar 24 2010, 10:12 PM~16992998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT SALAS*


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Apr 1 2010, 10:37 AM~17064839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............
> *


TTT FOR THE HOMIE, TRYING TO GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER, WILL BE IN CONTACT WITH YA


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Mar 30 2010, 12:24 AM~17041258
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

For better and faster respond please call me at any time your business is appreciated here. Thank you to all the supporters...............
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

i will put more later salas got down on my parts his work is bad ass :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

SALAS TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 11:08 AM~17092401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will put more later salas got down on my parts his work  is bad ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## p-nut53

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 11:08 AM~17092401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will put more later salas got down on my parts his work  is bad ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 11:20 AM~17092478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALAS TO THE TOP
> *


now that right there is fire!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## ESIDECADDY

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 11:20 AM~17092478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALAS TO THE TOP
> *


 :wow: nicceeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 11:08 AM~17092401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will put more later salas got down on my parts his work  is bad ass  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS FUCKN BAD HOMMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 8 2010, 09:10 AM~17133295
> * LOOKS FUCKN BAD HOMMIE :thumbsup: *


 thanks bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Apr 14 2010, 10:17 AM~17189962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Apr 15 2010, 01:19 AM~17198596
> *
> *


YOU GET THOSE PARTS, THE FRONT CLIP CAME TO ME, BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE THE BACK ONES. I LOST YOUR ADDRESS, SHOOT ME A PM SO I CAN GET THE MONEY OUT TOO YA


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 4 2010, 11:20 AM~17092478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALAS TO THE TOP
> *


   :worship: :worship:


----------



## H&H




----------



## anthonysj1

Carlos Thank You for all You Hard work On my Parts Hommie :biggrin: 
Its Almost Done few more Things to put back on it I will send you more pics 








SHARK LIFE


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233647
> *Carlos Thank You for all You Hard work On my Parts Hommie :biggrin:
> Its Almost Done few more Things to put back on it I will send you more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHARK LIFE
> *


*BAD ASS BRO :thumbsup: *


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 19 2010, 11:38 AM~17237267
> *BAD ASS BRO  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS




----------



## MILLENIUM CC

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1

Thanks Hommie heres a pic :biggrin: 
[/img]


----------



## eric64impala

:wow:


----------



## Maldito 64

how much for 64 impala bumpers and some 2 prong knockoffs


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 4 2010, 05:24 PM~17390583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Looks Nice Hommie Carlos GETS DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 5 2010, 10:53 AM~17399157
> * :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Looks Nice Hommie Carlos GETS DOWN :thumbsup: *


 thanks bro


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 4 2010, 05:24 PM~17390583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Mr. Chop Top :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 5 2010, 01:42 PM~17400542
> *looking good Mr. Chop Top :cheesy:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## H&H




----------



## anthonysj1

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

_* SALAS*_


----------



## elcaballo84LTD




----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## ESIDECADDY

HOW THE PARTS COMING ALONG?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS

Thanks again Carlos!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@May 17 2010, 05:30 PM~17519367
> *Thanks again Carlos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@May 17 2010, 05:30 PM~17519367
> *Thanks again Carlos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bad ass Work Hommie!


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@May 17 2010, 05:30 PM~17519367
> *Thanks again Carlos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233647
> *Carlos Thank You for all You Hard work On my Parts Hommie :biggrin:
> Its Almost Done few more Things to put back on it I will send you more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHARK LIFE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@May 2 2010, 12:51 PM~17366116
> *Thanks Hommie heres a pic  :biggrin:
> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Apr 30 2010, 07:41 PM~17355608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 4 2010, 05:24 PM~17390583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 19 2010, 11:34 AM~17539583
> *
> *


HEY BRO GONNA TIGHTEN YA UP ON THE 1ST, NEEDED TO GET THINGS TAKEN CARE OF AT THE CRIB, WIFE IS KILLING ME WITH THESE BILLS


----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## rightwire




----------



## rightwire

Carlos Salas is doing my car always a good price and good work thanks


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 20 2010, 10:28 PM~17558483
> *Carlos Salas is doing my car always a good price and good work thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got a bad ass 59 bro :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17562017
> *u got a bad ass 59 bro :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x 59


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 21 2010, 10:03 AM~17562017
> *u got a bad ass 59 bro :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x 100 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 20 2010, 06:16 PM~17555483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    nice


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 20 2010, 10:28 PM~17558483
> *Carlos Salas is doing my car always a good price and good work thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice TTT


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 20 2010, 10:28 PM~17558483
> *Carlos Salas is doing my car always a good price and good work thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Salas is doing Big Thangs! :thumbsup: Looks Realy Nice Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY




----------



## El Callejero

Whats up salas. Ive been trying 2 send ur site an email but it wont let me cuz its full. I got a shit load of parts i need done. Get at me so we can go over all these parts.Ay PorFavor :dunno: uffin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY

:cheesy:


----------



## flakes23

How much to redo a set of 13'" tripple gold daytons and engrave them? Or do i have to take them apart and them ship them to you?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 31 2010, 07:52 PM~17658248
> *Whats up salas. Ive been trying 2 send ur site an email but it wont let me cuz its full. I got a shit load of parts i need done. Get at me so we can go over all these parts.Ay PorFavor :dunno:  uffin:
> *


hay bro u have to call him its faster


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 31 2010, 07:52 PM~17658248
> *Whats up salas. Ive been trying 2 send ur site an email but it wont let me cuz its full. I got a shit load of parts i need done. Get at me so we can go over all these parts.Ay PorFavor :dunno:  uffin:
> *


X2 Hommie call him its alot Faster :biggrin: Hes always in the Shop working he dose'nt Have alot of Time to go On the Computer :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

Finally talked 2 him .Good looking out homies :rant: Will post pictures of my ride with parts on soon  :yes: :420:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jun 8 2010, 03:27 PM~17730032
> *Finally talked 2 him .Good looking out homies :rant: Will post pictures of my ride with parts on soon   :yes:  :420:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jun 8 2010, 03:27 PM~17730032
> *Finally talked 2 him .Good looking out homies :rant: Will post pictures of my ride with parts on soon   :yes:  :420:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

SALAS ENGRAVING Q VO CARLOS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 11 2010, 05:34 PM~17762984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bad ass


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*TTT*


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jun 11 2010, 05:36 PM~17763006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALAS ENGRAVING Q VO CARLOS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: THATS A BAD ASS BIKE HOMMIE :wow: :wow: 
GOOD JOB CARLOS :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:cheesy:


----------



## El Callejero

Got these on, so far..waitin' for more when complete, will show current pics...TTT


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

Nice Work.. :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire

good work 
the olny complaint that i have is

that his prices are to low :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jun 23 2010, 02:15 AM~17863686
> *good work
> the olny complaint that i have is
> 
> that his prices are to low    :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 
I say the same thing Hommie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jun 20 2010, 07:04 PM~17840952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these on, so far..waitin' for more when complete, will show current pics...TTT
> *


looks good bro nice  :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## El Callejero

TTMFT for the $G Body$ :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jun 25 2010, 05:43 PM~17888470
> *TTMFT for the $G Body$ :nicoderm:  uffin:
> *


x2


----------



## anthonysj1

Thanks Again Hommie parts came out nice :biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1

:wow: :wow: ANOTHER BIKE DONE BY CARLOS SALAS :thumbsup:
Came out Hella Nice Hommie :thumbsup: 
















































:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 13 2010, 12:37 AM~17772398
> *bad ass
> *


THANKS TTT FOR THE HOMIE CARLOS SALAS Q VOLE


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by anthonysj1_@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 PM~17911912
> *:wow:  :wow: ANOTHER BIKE DONE BY CARLOS SALAS :thumbsup:
> Came out Hella Nice Hommie :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## rightwire

:thumbsup: :h5: :drama:


----------



## meangreen55

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## MEXICA

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

TTMFT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## eric64impala

:biggrin:


----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## anthonysj1

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE CARLOS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## 85eldoCE

how much to engrave cadillac on a set of valve covers


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by 85eldoCE_@Jul 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18167452
> *how much to engrave cadillac on a set of valve covers
> *


bro its better if u call him and its faster


----------



## rolling deep

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS

TTT


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:24 PM~18271369
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking :nicoderm:good and Nice pedal car bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Aug 9 2010, 10:24 PM~18271369
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks sick i just send my kids parts to


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jun 1 2010, 12:36 PM~17665051
> *How much to redo a set of 13'"  tripple gold daytons and engrave them? Or do i have to take them apart and them ship them to you?
> *


HELLO BRO SORRY I COUDNT GET TO U BEFORE ITS IF U CALL ME 626)840-5871 THANKS LATER


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*SALAS TO THE TOP *


----------



## mr.lincon

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Aug 17 2010, 09:54 PM~18339110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SALAS TO THE TOP
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## pedritooro

Bump 4 Salas


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

Ttt


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18495739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SocioS-02

what up SalaS hope the family good thanks again for the work :thumbsup: look good


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18569820
> *what up SalaS hope the family good thanks again for the work  :thumbsup: look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18569820
> *what up SalaS hope the family good thanks again for the work  :thumbsup: look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS BRO TTT


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18569820
> *what up SalaS hope the family good thanks again for the work  :thumbsup: look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT NICE AS FUCK HOMMIE :wow: :wow: :biggrin:
CARLOS GETS DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## just4fun2011

nice work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

ttt


----------



## teach

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18495739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work,


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Sep 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18569820
> *what up SalaS hope the family good thanks again for the work  :thumbsup: look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Callejero

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

*salas to the top*


----------



## BIG DIRTY

TTT FOR THE HOMIE SALAS, DOING BIG SHIT


----------



## anthonysj1




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## just4fun2011

nice work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## El Callejero

:wave: :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Thanks for the bad ass work. Be doin more later homie. :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

T T T


----------



## anthonysj1

TTT FOR THE HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for carlos. Thanks homie


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Sep 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18495739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats [email protected]#$%@! bad ass! nice work carlos thats why my cousin makes those long trips to see you! :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## brn2ridelo

:0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by danny_boy_65_@Nov 14 2010, 12:29 AM~19063344
> *thats [email protected]#$%@! bad ass! nice work carlos thats why my cousin makes those long trips to see you! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## just4fun2011

nice work


----------



## El Callejero

*TTT*


----------



## lonely

nice work homie. i am loving your work. how much to do some rocker panels on a buick regal


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Nov 22 2010, 07:52 PM~19136985
> *nice work homie. i am loving your work. how much to do some rocker panels on a buick regal
> *


CALL HIM IT'S FASTER!!!! ASK FOR CARLOS 626 840-5871 :thumbsup:


----------



## crazymexicano101

there discount if i send all my stuff at once?


----------



## just4fun2011

what up


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## just4fun2011

good work carlos


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

how much 4 the side moldings on a 74 CAPRICE the thick moldings across the body


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

*JUST MET UP WITH THE HOMIE SALAS... REAL KOO VATO !! SEE YOU IN A WEEK CARNAL !!*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

wats up carlos i got lost for a mint but i call u soon TTT FOR SALAS


----------



## just4fun2011

what up carlos


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## jspekdc2

How much to do a few gold, chrome engraved parts on 63 impala.. PM if your available..Thanks


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by jspekdc2_@Dec 25 2010, 01:02 AM~19416376
> *How much to do a few gold, chrome engraved parts on 63 impala.. PM if your available..Thanks
> *


Call carlos it's better and faster


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## El Callejero

Thank's Carlos


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@Jun 3 2009, 08:08 AM~14081357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

What up Carlos.....just sliding through showing you some Dena love. i got a club member that needs some work.


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

GRACIAS SALAS !! GLASS LOOKS GOOD CARNAL !!


----------



## just4fun2011

nice


----------



## rightwire

thanks for the good work


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 15 2011, 06:38 PM~19607919
> *thanks for the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: lookn good Rudy !!


----------



## El Callejero

TTT for Salas


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## El Callejero

T T T


----------



## EMPIRE BUILDER

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 15 2011, 07:38 PM~19607919
> *thanks for the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 15 2011, 06:38 PM~19607919
> *thanks for the good work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet!!


----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup:


----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## just4fun2011




----------



## BIGRUBE644

WHAT UP PIMP BAD ASS WORK ... TTMFT...


----------



## BIGRUBE644

FUCKIN TIGHT..... GREAT JOB... CARLOS...


























 SALAS ENGRAVING Q VO CARLOS :biggrin:


----------



## just4fun2011

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

T
T
T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS

It was nice to finally meet you bro. Excellent work as always!


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by SLOPPY SECONDS_@Mar 14 2011, 06:06 AM~20086677
> *It was nice to finally meet you bro. Excellent work as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











T T T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 17 2011, 08:11 PM~20117487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## anthonysj1

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 17 2011, 08:11 PM~20117487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 30 2010, 10:50 PM~17932151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleL.A_@Mar 17 2011, 08:47 PM~20117836
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg

clean ass work


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## BIGRUBE644

this looks like a SGV GT PLAQUE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: GRACIAS SALAS' GREAT JOB HOMIE..


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## PoisonApple

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## LATIN EMPIRE

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 29 2009, 07:49 PM~14041474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


t.t.t


----------



## El Callejero

:wave: 

T 
T
T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## crazymexicano101

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

T T T for Salas


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 30 2011, 09:03 AM~20453686
> *T T T for Salas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## Mr.Chop Top




----------



## SPOOK82

TTT BAD ASS WORK


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 2 2011, 08:46 PM~20471544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## Mr.Chop Top

> _Originally posted by SALAS' ENGRAVING_@May 29 2009, 08:02 PM~14041628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 626)840-58-71
> *


----------



## El Callejero

uffin::420::h5:


----------



## El Callejero

SALAS' ENGRAVING said:


>


:wow: T T T for SALAS


----------



## lealbros

do u have anything for sale for 1976 caprice


----------



## nsane86

*Would like to Thank Carlos for all the hard work !!*
*Share a few pictures with the Homies :thumbsup:*


----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86

:thumbsup:


----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86




----------



## nsane86

:thumbsup:

*I just had to throw this in , image cruising at night.*
*Not only chrome undies, but undies with an **Attitude*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

click on below
5 zenith wire wheels super swept knock offs spinners | eBay


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

nsane86 said:


>


bad ass salas got down :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

nsane86 said:


>


T T T Looking Good


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

:thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n

SLOPPY SECONDS said:


> It was nice to finally meet you bro. Excellent work as always!


that lincoln is one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## reese63

how much for door handles , gas door trim, and antenna bases for a 63' Impala?? Thanks


----------



## El Callejero

T T T For the Homie Carlos


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 77towncar

ttt for carlos


----------



## El Callejero

Thanxz Carlos T T T


----------



## El Callejero

SALAS' ENGRAVING said:


>


Thanks for everything Carlos can't wait til my wheels are done!!! T T T for SALAS


----------



## danny_boy_65

that's one cool Homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

BUMP!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:wow:


----------



## El Callejero

SALAS' ENGRAVING said:


>


uffin:


----------



## El Callejero

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## El Callejero

uffin:


----------



## bottomsup

Nice work guys


----------



## no games 62 63

SICK ASS WORK..


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## bottomsup

How much to do a plaque? Pm ASAP thanks


----------



## El Callejero




----------



## 73loukat

nsane86 said:


>


The homie got down on this :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero

T T T for Carlos :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## texas12064

Got my knockoffs and bumper guards back Thursday. They are top notch. Loving the scroll work, and the chrome is fucking badass. Looking forward to shipping my door handles. Thanks homie for the work you put in.


----------



## El Callejero

texas12064 said:


> Got my knockoffs and bumper guards back Thursday. They are top notch. Loving the scroll work, and the chrome is fucking badass. Looking forward to shipping my door handles. Thanks homie for the work you put in.


Post some picture G.T.er!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## texas12064

I can't post through my iPhone. Pm me your number and I'll send em through a text and post em for me brother.


----------



## El Callejero

T T M F T 4 CARLOS SALAS


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## BIGRUBE644

bump for the homie sala's:thumbsup:


----------

